# Autopilot V2 controller placement..



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

just want to know where you guys are mounting your autopilot v2 controllers!

not sure where to put mine right now.

thanks guys!


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like you have a mk6 most people are locating in the change tray in center console. i just ordered v2 kit, most likely will go to same location or thinking of getting the oem dash cubby to put it in.


----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

street_peddler said:


> looks like you have a mk6 most people are locating in the change tray in center console. i just ordered v2 kit, most likely will go to same location or thinking of getting the oem dash cubby to put it in.


The change tray just seems like an awkward spot to me lol. I was thinking above the shifter in that little spot under the center dash radio spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

this is what i would like to do in my mk5











and yea under the console. thats where im talking about.


----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

ohh yeah my bad .. when you said center console i thought you meant the arm rest lol.. but yeah i think thats where i want it.. 

I've seen the oem dash cubby it looks nice but I'm picky lol


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tylurg said:


> ohh yeah my bad .. when you said center console i thought you meant the arm rest lol.. but yeah i think thats where i want it..
> 
> I've seen the oem dash cubby it looks nice but I'm picky lol


I have mine in the center console where it's displayed in that photo. I like it because it's easily reachable and you can hide it away.


----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

spiker369 said:


> I have mine in the center console where it's displayed in that photo. I like it because it's easily reachable and you can hide it away.


yeah i wanna be able to put that little cover down to hide it


----------

